# tandemverleih



## blume2000 (18. November 2003)

hallo zuammen,

für einen charity-event in frankfurt suche ich einen tandemladen oder besser noch einen tandemverleih! kennt jemand in frankfurt einen solchen?
bin für jeden hinweis dankbar!

DANKE! blume2000


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2003)

.... hatte mal ein Tandem zu vermieten.
Wenns Dir nicht zu weit von Frankfurt weg ist.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smooth* (20. November 2003)

Frag doch mal in deinem Bike-Shop nach, die wissen bestimmt, wo man eins leihen kann.


----------



## sipemue (21. November 2003)

http://www.fahrradscheune.de/

... die haben alle möglichen Spezialfahrräder, auch zum Verleih!
Der Shop befindet sich in Frankfurt / Harheim.


----------

